# Waconia walleys? Anyone got the info?



## Jcampbell (Jan 24, 2006)

Any body been catchin' Walleyes on Waconia? I've always done great on the crappies, this summer did so-so on the walleyes, but always had trouble with em' thru the ice. Any tips/locations. Thanks. By the way cought a limit of decent crappies (9-10") yesterday evening straight out from In-town marina. Not fast'n furious, but consistant. A limit in about 3 1/2 hrs. Missed a few too. 7 feet down in about 12 feet of water. Hey, what works the best under the flags for Northerns out there, suckers or shiners? Thanks~


----------

